# Need Help On G-Body Air Bag setup



## MonteCarloLs (Feb 27, 2012)

So im look to do a air bag swap for my current stock suspension ON A TIGHT BUDGET

Car Specs
88 Monte Carlo LS/t-top/auto
Bone stock suspension right now
Built 350 w/ about 450hp

I wanna drop the car as much as i can with 22/24s not sure what im going to run. Looking for a fast bag setup quick for quick drop.I don't really want to notch the frame, pull the body off the car etc...nothing crazy just drop and rise back up kinda thing. 

any particular kits that i can use or is it better to piece together a kit(if so which bags, valves,controls,lines do you recommended)?
trying to do this as cheap as possible but reliable at the same time....willing spend the money were needed but try n save it were i can


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Air lift bags are about the best bang for the buck.1/2" hydralic line w/ swivel ends.200 psi or plus.Run a EDC (do a search on ehre tons of stuff) 1/2" valves.Dont use 90 degree fittings it will slow you down a bit.

Suicideregal did his regal on20s w/ drop spindles.Mini "c' notch in the rear while keeping the body on.I find a link if nned be


----------



## RNGRDVE (Apr 20, 2006)

How much is a tight budget? Bagging correctly isn't cheap but that depends on what you consider cheap. The faster you want it to go, the more $$$ you will spend.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

I had my Old regal bagged...it was alot easier on my car than hydros would have been but it was a pain in the ass to have to air it up and wait for it to get to the proper psi


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

EDC EDC


----------



## MonteCarloLs (Feb 27, 2012)

i wanna spend about 2gs for the whole setup, i can the work the myself so that's all parts cost, i have no problem with air don't wanna go the hydro setup on my monte, might do that for a future regal that aside

edc looks like a crazy setup haha....what do you think about running just 2 regular external compressors(ones u find a lowes home depot n stuff)


----------



## RNGRDVE (Apr 20, 2006)

Edc is your best bet for quick air supply. The lowes or home depot comps could be made to work but not what you'd want to do. for 2g's you should be able to get everything you need for a nice setup. Contact the guys up at AAC they are one of the forum sponsers, I have ordered from them before and received good prices with great service. They are helpfull before and after you get your order.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres my cutlass at about 250 psi w/ 3/4" GATES hydro hose from napa to each side in the front.Off of a EDC


----------



## MonteCarloLs (Feb 27, 2012)

alright i will go the edc route then...thats video is sickk
what size tank do you guys recommend i got no spare tire and a huge system in the trunk....
so is it possible to do what i want without touching the frame?just by brackets n stuff?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to have a spare 3 gallon tank in my spare tire well.It will fit but its tight

the front your probally gonna have to cut the front a little bit.I had to cut 1/2" or so to clear firestone 2500's.You could run a taller upper bracket,but your not gonna get mutch drop

the rear.check out my signature "upper bag cups in a g0body" an the


----------

